

Two months from prototype to... our product is live - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/our-product-live

======
redstripe
Good stuff. I would have liked to read a bit more about how you present an
unfinished prototype to clients. I find that it can be hard to get people to
focus on functionality rather than presentation in prototypes. Did you have a
designer involved from the start?

Also would be nice to see some screen shots of "the product".

